# Anyone Replaced Their Ob Stereo?



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

We have the standard Outback 31RQS radio/CD/Tape player in our camper. I was thinking I'd like to swap it out for an aftermarket system, but in looking at how it is mounted.... well, in truth I cant figure out how it is mounted. Before I start digging at it, is there a reasonably matched sytem out there? What do you call that system that is in there- Home system or 12 volt (I suspect) automotive style? While I'm at it, I will be hooking up some outdoor speakers for the "c" button, which doesnt do anything right now.... But will be looking at exterior mounted speakers like twoelkhounds (Dan) did. Thank you all!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Yanked the one out of my 28RSS...was a POS, IMHO of course.

Here is a link to my site that shows you a few steps involved.
http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Mods/new%20stero%20new%20location.htm

Any nice car stereo will work. Getting the old one out was easier than I thought. Just a few screws and a few wires via a quick connect.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Kevin,

X2 for what Oregon_Camper said. You need a car stereo.

Wires on mine were all clearly marked, easy to determine what was what. Just remove all the screws holding the plastic stereo case and you will have access to everything. Hardest part is cramming all the wires back in the box!! I think even the plugs are standardized on car stereos so it may be a real easy plug and play swap.

You say you want to use the "C button" for the outdoor speakers? Most car stereos only have two channels, my Outback used both of the channels for the interior speakers. Are you planning on installing a switch box like I did? This complicates the matter a little, but not too much.

If you are nervous about disconnecting things and cutting wires, take plenty of pictures before you begin and during the project. Mark all wires before you disconnect them.

I am also considering changing out the standard Outback stereo. I notice that I can pick up very few AM stations when I am out in the remote Adirondacks. However, I can go out to my truck and there are numerous stations. Even a cheap portable transistor radio seems to have better reception than the Outback radio. Maybe next year's Mod.

DAN


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi Kevin,
I, too, have the 31RQS, but we do have external speakers (C button) that came with it. Ours is a 2008, so maybe they added them that year. Button "A" is the main cabin, Button "B" is in the master suite







and Button "C" are the two speakers for outside, but they are located in the cupboards above the sink. The outside speakers need work as they vibrate the cupboard quite a bit when you are not even very loud. Especially if you have any bass going.

Our system did not work during our walk-thru so they pulled it out and slid a new one in. Seemed quite simple. I don't know how or where you would get something to fit in the "hole" as it is quite large. You may need to be the first RQS-owner to do a mod to get a nice car stereo to fit. I guess you could go down to Best Buy (or somewhere like it) to see if they had something in the home-stereo dept with some good power that would work too.

Good luck, but let me know what you come up with as it is on my list.

azthroop


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

azthroop said:


> Hi Kevin,
> I, too, have the 31RQS, but we do have external speakers (C button) that came with it. Ours is a 2008, so maybe they added them that year. Button "A" is the main cabin, Button "B" is in the master suite
> 
> 
> ...


Thants my delema- the stereo in our RQS's (and probably others) seems huge...Like a mini home system. I was looking at small home systems with detachable speakers, but they are 110 v only. I'm sure I could find a larger automotive system, but I'm sure I'll be fabricating some fillers to block excess space. Thanks for the input!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

One thing to keep in mind. If they're still wiring them like they did in 2006, they don't really run the proper wires to the speakers for stereo. I think they share the negative wire if I remember correctly. Bottom line is without pulling new wires through, I wouldn't bother with any really fancy stereo since the speaker system in the trailer will still be crap.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I remember someone saying that the speakers had a common ground, which is a recipe for bland sound. I'd love to have some boston acoustics speakers, with some big monster wires as well, but my budget will dictate stereo first- outside speakers next, speakers somewhere down the road. This is a "phased" project...


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

You really do need to wire the new stereo with its own new heavier gage stereo wire, I'm not sure what they use at the factory but it sucks. I replaced our stereo and rewired all the speakers, I can't believe I put up with the way it was for 2 years. The cabinet that contained the stereo became a new cupboard and the new stereo was tied into a new receiver and a 12 volt converter so it can be used anytime.


----------

